# Are bully sticks recommended for small dogs such as Chihuahuas?



## NoseyPink (Jul 16, 2010)

Ive been giving my adult Chihuahua Nutri-dents to chew every now and then. Ive heard good reviews about bully sticks but im not sure if its recommended for small dogs. 










If so, do you know anywhere that sells them sealed in plastic because the ones at petco are exposed for who knows how long..and whats been nipping on them when the store closes. ekk. 

If you have any other recommendations ,please share. Thank you in advance.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

My two girls (4.5 and 3lb Chis) LOVE bully sticks!! I buy them at Petland, the 6" ones, and they are individually wrapped in plastic.

I have one two lying around the house at all times, and they usually last at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Bully sticks are recommended to all dogs! They're awesome! My dog is a Papillon and only 6 lbs but she loves Bully sticks and they're great for her teeth! They don't last as long as CoverTune's though. If I don't limit her she will go through 1 whole 6 inch bully in about 40 min.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

The smaller the dog the longer it last, I have two min-schnauzers and I buy the 12 inchers, it will last my male at least three sessions, the female much longer. because the thickness can vary makes all the difference how long it last. But I let then chew once a day in the evening after supper and only for twenty to thirty mins, and I coax it away from them with a special treat, I do not pull it away from them. Although this is a great fun chew for them its mainly to keep there gums,(gingiva) healthy.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

If you are only buying a small number of Bully Sticks at a time the best source is "Best Bully Sticks" on Ebay. Five 6" bully sticks are $8.49 including first class mail shipping. At $1.70 a stick delivered you won't find them for less at retail and the quality is the best. Search on this forum for "Best Bully Sticks" to confirm the members here love the vendor. I have never seen Bully Sticks individually wrapped but I would not worry about getting them from Best Bully Sticks. After all, dried bull penis is hardly the most hygienic item from a human standpoint to begin with LOL.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Our 4 lb toy poodle loves bullies as well


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

philovance said:


> If you are only buying a small number of Bully Sticks at a time the best source is "Best Bully Sticks" on Ebay. Five 6" bully sticks are $8.49 including first class mail shipping. At $1.70 a stick delivered you won't find them for less at retail and the quality is the best. Search on this forum for "Best Bully Sticks" to confirm the members here love the vendor. I have never seen Bully Sticks individually wrapped but I would not worry about getting them from Best Bully Sticks. After all, dried bull penis is hardly the most hygienic item from a human standpoint to begin with LOL.


Are these smelly though? I bought some off ebay once and they were horrendous! I get the odor-free ones and don't ever smell a thing while he's chewing them.

but to the OP, yes, all dogs can have bully sticks.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Are these smelly though? I bought some off ebay once and they were horrendous! I get the odor-free ones and don't ever smell a thing while he's chewing them.


Best Bully Sticks "standard" product is relatively odor free compared to other brands I have bought. They sell an "odorless" product on their website but it costs more and you have to buy more than I want to to justify the shipping. If I don't actually stick my nose in the bag I can't smell them at all. Nor can my wife and she is much more squeamish than I. I don't think you can go wrong spending $8.49 to try them.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

philovance said:


> Best Bully Sticks "standard" product is relatively odor free compared to other brands I have bought. They sell an "odorless" product on their website but it costs more and you have to buy more than I want to to justify the shipping. If I don't actually stick my nose in the bag I can't smell them at all. Nor can my wife and she is much more squeamish than I. I don't think you can go wrong spending $8.49 to try them.


Sweet! Thanks for the tip. I will definitely check them out.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

I have had 2 different brands of bully sticks. The first ones were Rocky's Choice which I got at Amazon. They were very hard and my puppy chewed and chewed and they lasted at least a week. The second brand I tried, the bully sticks were large, much fatter and softer, and the puppy went through one in a day. That was too much for the puppy to eat, in my opinion, so I won't get those again. Those were "Chew-A-Bulls" from PetSmart.


----------

